# Logan 6560



## richz (Jan 24, 2012)

Working 10 hours a day 6-7 days a week. The restoration is going slow on the logan. Question my first project is going to be a QCTP. What size carbide tool holders should I run?


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 24, 2012)

richz said:


> Working 10 hours a day 6-7 days a week. The restoration is going slow on the logan. Question my first project is going to be a QCTP. What size carbide tool holders should I run?



The size of your carbide tool holders depends on the size of your QCTP. The bigger the tool post the bigger the holder.

Paul


----------



## richz (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes I know. I do not have any toolholders yet and was woundering what size ( 1/2 5/8 3/4 1 ) to use on a lathe of this size.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 24, 2012)

I use 5/8 in my CXA and 1/2 in my BXA if-n thats what you need to know.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 24, 2012)

Check these out I have them and got the inserts of ebay.
http://www.tools4cheap.net/products.php?cat=26

Paul


----------



## donthack (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess we could better help if we know what size your logan is.  Mine is a 9" and the 1/2" shank tooling is about as much as it can handle.  I got there by modifying a tool post from a different lathe.  I got no tooling with mine so I've slowly been making what I need.


----------



## richz (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry 14" swing.


----------



## richz (Jan 24, 2012)

Old iron I am new to machining and never had any formal training. Sort of seat of your pants. What is CXA BXA?


----------



## irishwoodsman (Jan 24, 2012)

richz said:


> Old iron I am new to machining and never had any formal training. Sort of seat of your pants. What is CXA BXA?


 i think that means the size of your tool post and the size of tooling you can use, i use the axa and i have a 11 inch lathe the bxa is used on 12 i think and the cxa is used on bigger lathe, i think:biggrin:mac


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 24, 2012)

The BXA on my 13" south bend was a little short so I went to the CXA. I have room now at the top and the bottom of the QCTP.

I have a BXA on my 10" Clausing and it is the right size for that. The tool holders I got from Jeff at Tools4Cheap are pretty good but the inserts ain't. He has a list on there that give the cross numbers so you can get better ones.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 24, 2012)

richz said:


> Sorry 14" swing.




You better go with the CXA, I got the wedge type from Tool4Cheap It is made in China but he has a better Quality than most other places.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 25, 2012)

EdK said:


> Paul,
> 
> That isn't necessarily true. I have a 14" swing lathe and a CXA would be too big. I think it depends more on the distance from the compound where the QCTP sits to the center of the lathe spindle that is really the determining factor when sizing these. Just some food for thought.
> 
> Ed




You mite be right Ed, Never even figured on that.

Paul


----------

